# Anyone signed up for this?



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I received the "invitation." But is it worth it?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> I received the "invitation." But is it worth it?
> View attachment 672771


I'm gonna approach your post as a rhetorical question because I'm sure you already know there's a major string attached call a HIGH AR.

Based on what I've read it's Top Dasher with a new name.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Jump on this opportunity asap.

The discounted bag is a minor perk.

The Large Order Program is a substantial money maker.

Do not delay.

They only offer it once.

By the way, I hate giving away trade secrets. I discourage the program on Reddit.

With your widget and the LOP, your profits will increase.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> I'm gonna approach your post as a rhetorical question because I'm sure you already know there's a major string attached call a HIGH AR.
> 
> Based on what I've read it's Top Dasher with a new name.


I haven't fine tooth combed it yet, so I haven't seen that about AR. I'm at 19%
*Edit : I just looked and there are no strings. In any event, I ordered the bag. For $10 its not bad, so if nothing else, I'll have the bag. The invitation says, once you order the bag with the promo code they give you, you are automatically enrolled*


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I'm gonna approach your post as a rhetorical question because I'm sure you already know there's a major string attached call a HIGH AR.
> 
> Based on what I've read it's Top Dasher with a new name.


HaHa!

Large Order Program.

You don't have a clue.

@Rickos69, ignore @Nats121 post.

He has no clue what the LOP entails.

AR has no relevance.

100 deliveries a month and a Completion Rate of 95 percent are the parameters. There may also be a customer rating requirement, but it is very low.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> I haven't fine tooth combed it yet, so I haven't seen that about AR. I'm at 19%


You don't come close to qualifying.

I vaguely remember the required AR being 75% but I'm not sure. I think a 4.60 rating is also required.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> I haven't fine tooth combed it yet, so I haven't seen that about AR. I'm at 19%


AR has no bearing on the Large Order Program.

@Nats121 has no knowledge or experience with this program. 

I am at nine percent AR and have been on the LOP for many months.

Do not miss this opportunity.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Rickos69 said:


> I haven't fine tooth combed it yet, so I haven't seen that about AR. I'm at 19%
> *Edit : I just looked and there are no strings. In any event, I ordered the bag. For $10 its not bad, so if nothing else, I'll have the bag. The invitation says, once you order the bag with the promo code they give you, you are automatically enrolled*


It's a good thing I didn't place a bet on being right about the AR.

How did DD notify you about this?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> You don't come close to qualifying.
> 
> I vaguely remember the required AR being 75% but I'm not sure. I think a 4.60 rating is also required.


Are you a member of the Large Order Program?

It is by invitation only.

I got my invite long ago when my AR hovered around 18 percent.

Typing out your ass, as usual.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Nats121 said:


> It's a good thing I didn't place a bet on being right about the AR.
> 
> How did DD notify you about this?


I just got an email a little while ago.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> I haven't fine tooth combed it yet, so I haven't seen that about AR. I'm at 19%
> *Edit : I just looked and there are no strings. In any event, I ordered the bag. For $10 its not bad, so if nothing else, I'll have the bag. The invitation says, once you order the bag with the promo code they give you, you are automatically enrolled*


It is a money maker.

AR does not affect your continuation in the program.

Amount of deliveries per month and CR affects your participation. And, maybe, customer satisfaction rate.

Read the details and adhere to them.

Don't be discouraged by a lack of LOP offers in the short term. It is the slow time of year for these types of orders.

Plus, watch your dollars per mile. You could get stiffed or receive a forty dollar tip.

As with all the apps, you gotta experiment, learn and adapt.

Good decision, and good luck.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Are you a member of the Large Order Program?
> 
> It is by invitation only.
> 
> ...


I may have gotten the details of that program wrong but I'm not the clueless idiot who went off on some extraneous tangent about time not being a factor in profit margins, that idiot was you.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> It's a good thing I didn't place a bet on being right about the AR.
> 
> How did DD notify you about this?


HaHa!

Yu Funy.

Claim facts without knowledge or sources.

Typical of you.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I may have gotten the details of that program wrong but I'm not the clueless idiot who went off on some extraneous tangent about time not being a factor in profit margins, that idiot was you.


HaHa!

Tangents?

What are you typing about?

Time is not a factor in calculating profits.

Revenue minus expenses equals profit, (or loss.)

Where is time indicated in that equation?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> By the way, I hate giving away trade secrets. I discourage the program on Reddit.


Being the greedy narcissist you are, simply saying nothing about the program wasn't good enough, you had to be a d-bag and mislead readers about the program. Real nice.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> I r





Nats121 said:


> Being the greedy narcissist you are, simply saying nothing about the program wasn't good enough, you had to be a d-bag and mislead readers about the program. Real nice.


Guessing your inaccurate posts would deter far more drivers than I ever could.

By the way, every other driver out there is my competition.

Greedy?

HaHa!

Profitable: yes.

How about you?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Being the greedy narcissist you are, simply saying nothing about the program wasn't good enough, you had to be a d-bag and mislead readers about the program. Real nice.


By the way,

I encouraged @Rickos69 to jump on the invitation asap while you discouraged him with nonsense.

HaHa!

Yu Funy.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> I haven't fine tooth combed it yet, so I haven't seen that about AR. I'm at 19%
> *Edit : I just looked and there are no strings. In any event, I ordered the bag. For $10 its not bad, so if nothing else, I'll have the bag. The invitation says, once you order the bag with the promo code they give you, you are automatically enrolled*


Remember me?

I instructed you on how to use the widget on Android phones.

Now I have implored you to accept the invitation for the LOP.

Trade secrets don't come cheap.

Guessing that I should be receiving a percentage of your increased profits.

Or, maybe, you mail that sweet insulated bag to my home.

What say you?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> I may have gotten the details of that program wrong but I'm not the clueless idiot who went off on some extraneous tangent about time not being a factor in profit margins, that idiot was you.


I disagree.

You are a clueless idiot.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> By the way,
> 
> I encouraged @Rickos69 to jump on the invitation asap while you discouraged him with nonsense.
> 
> ...


Unlike what you did to the readers on Reddit, I didn't lie to him. That's the difference.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> By the way, every other driver out there is my competition.


They are? Even drivers thousands of miles away?

When did your "company" go national?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Unlike what you did to the readers on Reddit, I didn't lie to him. That's the difference.


Just joking about Reddit. Can't even post there.

Seems your disinformation, if spread on Reddit, would cause much more harm than if I stated the program was unprofitable.

So, you take no responsibility for trying to dissuade @Rickos69 from accepting an invitation into the profitable LOP because of your lack of knowledge?

Yu a ful.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Just joking about Reddit. Can't even post there.


Dude, that's lame.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Dude, that's lame.


Lame?

And your responses to the OP?

Living is easy 

With eyes closed 

Misunderstanding all you see 

Sound familiar?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Judge and Jury said:


> Lame?
> 
> And your responses to the OP?
> 
> ...


You do all that arguing and then try to claim that your Reddit story was a joke. Sure pal.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> You do all that arguing and then try to claim that your Reddit story was a joke. Sure pal.


And your dangerous posts regarding the LOP?

Ignorious is bliss?

So, how accurate was your advice to @Rickos69?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> You do all that arguing and then try to claim that your Reddit story was a joke. Sure pal.


My advice to you;

If DD offers you an invitation to participate in the LOP, ignore it.

The bag offered at a discount can not hold heat.

The LOP offers are few and far between and you need to retain a 70 percent AR throughout the month.

Seems my previous posts were erroneous.

AR above 70 percent is required.

I apologize for my previous posts regarding the requirements for the LOP.

Seems you were correct.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Unlike what you did to the readers on Reddit


**** Reddit



Rickos69 said:


> I received the "invitation." But is it worth it?
> View attachment 672771





Judge and Jury said:


> 100 deliveries a month and a Completion Rate of 95 percent are the parameters. There may also be a customer rating requirement, but it is very low.


I read this on the site a few weeks ago. I'm only at 140 deliveries total with them because GH pays ridiculously well in my market, but I'm hoping to get that email when I hit 200.















__





DoorDash Dasher Support







help.doordash.com


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I can deliver large orders for $2.25 to keep feeding my crack addiction? Yes please!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> I received the "invitation." But is it worth it?
> View attachment 672771


Dear @Rickos69 ,

Thank you for signing up for the new LOP!

As a thank you for your interest we are giving you exclusive rights for a whole nights deliveries from Taco Bell! To ensure your offers have the same value as a “large order”, we will string together up to 7 orders from Taco Bell, so please ensure you have your cater bag and a Sharpie to write all the names on the appropriate bags!

Next up, look for an email in the near future to sign up for exclusive and lucrative blocks of Chipotle deliveries!

Thanks again,

Tony


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> I received the "invitation." But is it worth it?
> View attachment 672771


Is this like Uber where less pay equals more $ you can make. 😀


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Is this like Uber where less pay equals more $ you can make. 😀


Well, I don't really care what they do. If it isn't worth it to me, I won't take the offer. But, I did get a $10 catering bag.
It's not mandatory to accept any load.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> Well, I don't really care what they do. If it isn't worth it to me, I won't take the offer. But, I did get a $10 catering bag.
> It's not mandatory to accept any load.


That’s cool on the bag! I remember when I started DD and I had to pay for that catering bag, like $45. It was a great size bag to keep in my vehicle. It was good to put my groceries in. I never even did a catering order.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Dear @Rickos69 ,
> 
> Thank you for signing up for the new LOP!
> 
> ...


Ha Ha!

So, you were never invited to participate in the LOP?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> Ha Ha!
> 
> So, you were never invited to participate in the LOP?


Yes, a couple months ago. I use the GH catering bag I was given free. When I hit 3000 GH deliveries they gave me a bunch of stuff free, new bags, catering bag, and even a pair of gloves! The funny thing was DD accepted the picture of the GH catering bag.

In the last few months I made some decent money on DD large orders and grocery store shop and deliver orders.

@Rickos69 will be given large Taco Bell and Popeyes deliveries though. I can tell.


----------



## Donatello (6 mo ago)




----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> because GH pays ridiculously well in my market,


In my market in 2020 and 2021 GH was paying so well I barely multi apped and was hitting GH hard. In 2022 the bottom fell out. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Pretty sure it's a scam to sell bags?


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Seamus said:


> In my market in 2020 and 2021 GH was paying so well I barely multi apped and was hitting GH hard. In 2022 the bottom fell out. 🤷‍♂️


It's crazy how markets work.
GH isn't steady for long periods of time but I just get these consecutive bursts of $15, 2 mile orders that round out my day beautifully. It's just so random but they pay the best per mile in my market, and it isn't even close. They also don't give a **** how far away you are so if I deliver out to the sticks and I have to dead ass out 4 miles, they'll hit me with an ok order that may be long pickup, but who cares? Even if it's a buck a mile it gobbles up the dead miles and justifies the previous high paying trip.

If GH were steady in my market, I wouldn't even bother turning on another app.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Pretty sure it's a scam to sell bags?


You don't need to buy their bag.





__





DoorDash Dasher Support







help.doordash.com





I bought this one for grocery shopping last year and it's approved for Floor Trash : )









Amazon.com: Himal Outdoors Insulated Food Delivery Bag, Pizza Delivery Bag | Premium Insulated Grocery Bag for HOT/COLD Food Delivery,Professional Catering transportation,23Wx15Hx14D inches. : Industrial & Scientific


Amazon.com: Himal Outdoors Insulated Food Delivery Bag, Pizza Delivery Bag | Premium Insulated Grocery Bag for HOT/COLD Food Delivery,Professional Catering transportation,23Wx15Hx14D inches. : Industrial & Scientific



www.amazon.com


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Yes, a couple months ago. I use the GH catering bag I was given free. When I hit 3000 GH deliveries they gave me a bunch of stuff free, new bags, catering bag, and even a pair of gloves! The funny thing was DD accepted the picture of the GH catering bag.
> 
> In the last few months I made some decent money on DD large orders and grocery store shop and deliver orders.
> 
> @Rickos69 will be given large Taco Bell and Popeyes deliveries though. I can tell.


Well, you know what they say...Misery needs company!!!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

@Seamus, keep going the way you are, with the councils, and boards, and you will end up like this.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Pretty sure it's a scam to sell bags?


It probably is. My catering bag I bought was optional & when DD first came to my area. It was a time when GH was great. That’s how long ago it was.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> @Seamus, keep going the way you are, with the councils, and boards, and you will end up like this.
> View attachment 672885


He’s missing the bag.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> @Seamus, keep going the way you are, with the councils, and boards, and you will end up like this.
> View attachment 672885


He just needs these to finish the ensemble…


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> @Seamus, keep going the way you are, with the councils, and boards, and you will end up like this.
> View attachment 672885


Now c’mon man, I’m a little taller than that!


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I haven't received that but got the alert to reset my AR. From what I've heard doesn't really do anything though. Let us know how the LOP is


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Unlike what you did to the readers on Reddit, I didn't lie to him. That's the difference.


Discourage and lie have two different definitions.

After two or three posts on a single thread, I realized it was fruitless.

After all, I accepted the invitation to the LOP without having any idea what the program entailed.

By the way, I usually take Tuesday and Wednesday off.

However, I schedule for those days.

10:30 til 1:30,

Two til 4:30,

And 5 PM til 10 at night.

What do you think about that?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Pretty sure it's a scam to sell bags?


Scam?

At ten bucks a pop for a $45 bag?

Guessing you have never been invited to participate in the LOP.

Bad time of year for the program, but it is definitely a money maker.

By the way, I bought one of those god awful green colored UE bicycle back packs for five bucks when they were trying to unload them. Should have bought at least five of them.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Invisible said:


> He’s missing the bag.


It's in his car.

No self-respecting Dasher actually carries the branded bag into the restaurant.

Bags are only displayed at the cusomer's domicile.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> It's in his car.
> 
> No self-respecting Dasher actually carries the branded bag into the restaurant.
> 
> Bags are only displayed at the cusomer's domicile.


Then he should’ve left the shirt in his car, too. No one wears that. I’m surprised he doesn’t have the socks on. They’d match his sunglasses & the Dasher shoes.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

I received (free I swear) both DD and GH gloves! I’m going to have to find the picture I already posted or take a new one! Hey @Rickos69, if I post a picture wearing the gloves will you post a selfie wearing those red satin thong underwear with the DD on them you bought from the DD Store?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Seamus said:


> I received (free I swear) both DD and GH gloves! I’m going to have to find the picture I already posted or take a new one! Hey @Rickos69, if I post a picture wearing the gloves will you post a selfie wearing those red satin thong underwear with the DD on them you bought from the DD Store?


Please do. Then I’ll post a pic with my DD bra & we can create our own UP Dasher Christmas card.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Alltel77 said:


> I haven't received that but got the alert to reset my AR. From what I've heard doesn't really do anything though.


I got that message yesterday while driving. To gain access to "diamond orders"?

I chose not to reset my acceptance rate. It took me a while to get down to 8%, and I couldn't bear the thought of giving it all back just like that.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I got that message yesterday while driving. To gain access to "diamond orders"?
> 
> I chose not to reset my acceptance rate. It took me a while to get down to 8%, and I couldn't bear the thought of giving it all back just like that.


I selected it to see what it does. They sent another pop up saying it resets Aug 25 but won't really matter for me because I won't be doing DD/UE in the next couple weeks. I've seen people on Youtube who reset it and all it does is say it will be more on orders you'd already know it'll most likely more but not by much the usual 50 cents-$2 extra. Some of them get real excited over a $7 six mile order turning into $8, it's sad.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Then I’ll post a pic with my DD bra


Well you are single now, right?

 🍑🥕


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Well you are single now, right?
> 
> 🍑🥕


Nope


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Alltel77 said:


> I selected it to see what it does. They sent another pop up saying it resets Aug 25 but won't really matter for me because I won't be doing DD/UE in the next couple weeks. I've seen people on Youtube who reset it and all it does is say it will be more on orders you'd already know it'll most likely more but not by much the usual 50 cents-$2 extra. Some of them get real excited over a $7 six mile order turning into $8, it's sad.


The claim is two bucks per mile.

From what I understand, that two dollars per mile is from restraunt to customer.

Not from offer acceptance through delivery.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Chiming in. I have a 1% acceptance rate, the offers are terrible. Is the LOP worth sucking it up for a month and getting 100 deliveries in? I could just do McD’s, there’s a lot of those going 1-2 miles for $5-6.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Invisible said:


> Please do. Then I’ll post a pic with my DD bra & we can create our own UP Dasher Christmas card.


I have a DD bra, too!!! It came as a set with a parachute granny panties!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Chiming in. I have a 1% acceptance rate, the offers are terrible. Is the LOP worth sucking it up for a month and getting 100 deliveries in? I could just do McD’s, there’s a lot of those going 1-2 miles for $5-6.


Acceptance rate has nothing to do with it.
I have received the bag, but have not received a single program order yet. We'll see.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I have a DD bra, too!!! It came as a set with a parachute granny panties!


Awesome & those grannie panties would look striking on @Seamus with his gloves.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Acceptance rate has nothing to do with it.
> I have received the bag, but have not received a single program order yet. We'll see.


Oh I understand. I included my AR to illustrate how difficult it would be for me to get 100 deliveries in. Very difficult.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Rickos69 said:


> Acceptance rate has nothing to do with it.
> I have received the bag, but have not received a single program order yet. We'll see.


Certain hours would be the key. Probably 1030-1130 am on weekdays for business lunch, and football games on the weekends.

I'm sure you could score a couple orders a week that net you a few hundred a month. 

As long as you dont let Seamus ride along and collect ""commission".


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

You can make money with the LOP program. But it's a hit and miss kind of a deal. A $6.50 for 2 miles 22 items can turn into $48.00. By the same token, a $1000 order worth of food can turn into just the base pay - in my case $9.75. The order was 14 miles. I thought that 34 items at a high end restaurant would get me a nice payoff since DD likes to hide tips. Well, no tip. $0.00! $1000.00 worth of food. Of course I cursed the people out but I blamed myself for taking it at face value, hoping it would turn up as much more. I did 4 trips to deliver up a long driveway in a rich neighborhood and these millionaires just used me for a pawn! $9.75 for over an hour of wait, drive, deliver. Never again.
In my experience, anything under $20.00 will stay at that price 99% of the time. Regardless of food cost, wait time and distance. I once delivered $250.00 and got $5.00 tip. $5.00 delivery fee, total $10.00. The offer came like that, stayed the same. One hour wait at a restaurant. Indian guy that ordered. Not that I care to judge nationalities. But how do you tip $5.00 on a $250.00 order???
Anything over $20.00 has a much better chance of it being $40-50.00. The others are really not worth it. (tonight I delivered from a sushi place, catering order, $180 worth of sushi, it paid me $11.75 - yes, the customer tipped $2.00 on $180 worth of food and had Doordash call me to find out when they are getting their food!!! Again, I accepted it only based on the amount of items they ordered (26! sushi rolls and 2x steak and salmon). Even with experience, DD will fool you....
People will be a..holes....it's life.
Pay attention to the $ value assigned when you accept. And remember that you may get screwed, regardless.
My .2 cents.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

crusoeatl said:


> You can make money with the LOP program. But it's a hit and miss kind of a deal. A $6.50 for 2 miles 22 items can turn into $48.00. By the same token, a $1000 order worth of food can turn into just the base pay - in my case $9.75. The order was 14 miles. I thought that 34 items at a high end restaurant would get me a nice payoff since DD likes to hide tips. Well, no tip. $0.00! $1000.00 worth of food. Of course I cursed the people out but I blamed myself for taking it at face value, hoping it would turn up as much more. I did 4 trips to deliver up a long driveway in a rich neighborhood and these millionaires just used me for a pawn! $9.75 for over an hour of wait, drive, deliver. Never again.
> In my experience, anything under $20.00 will stay at that price 99% of the time. Regardless of food cost, wait time and distance. I once delivered $250.00 and got $5.00 tip. $5.00 delivery fee, total $10.00. The offer came like that, stayed the same. One hour wait at a restaurant. Indian guy that ordered. Not that I care to judge nationalities. But how do you tip $5.00 on a $250.00 order???
> Anything over $20.00 has a much better chance of it being $40-50.00. The others are really not worth it. (tonight I delivered from a sushi place, catering order, $180 worth of sushi, it paid me $11.75 - yes, the customer tipped $2.00 on $180 worth of food and had Doordash call me to find out when they are getting their food!!! Again, I accepted it only based on the amount of items they ordered (26! sushi rolls and 2x steak and salmon). Even with experience, DD will fool you....
> People will be a..holes....it's life.
> ...


My big mouth and I are about to get massacred.

I believe in considering ethnic backgrounds. Not all people are the same. Different nationalities have different traditions, and the majority follow them. This is not to say there aren’t exceptions - sure there are.

Not like I won’t take an order for a certain name or ethnicity - I only look at the numbers. But I can’t help but notice that I have yet to see a half-decent number for a Jamaican restaurant. And I get a LOT of pings for them. To the point that I don’t even look at the offers half the time, as if it’s ever a two-digit number, it’s going 20 miles. Same as health-food places, patricularly Playa Bowls. 

Having been brought up in an *extremely* diverse environment with a lot of exposure to many 
cultures, my understanding of discrimination is a touch different. I actually feel denying an ethnicity’s culture is discriminatory. Understanding it is not.

Again, I would like to stress I go by the numbers. It’s kinda like what I said about men/women. If I’m thinking there might be an added tip, all other details being equal I will go for the man rather than the woman.

If there’s one thing I learned super-quickly, it’s not to rely on additional tips. Go with what’s shown. If you’re not happy with it, you’re setting yourself up. 

And I’m on record saying men with names like Albert, Arthur, Walter - “old-times” names - are usually the best tippers. Half of them are Asian. It’s a dead giveaway for me it’ll be a good trip.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Interesting note on the DD LOP.
Since I returned from GH, they have given me a few not neccessarily LARGE orders, but a few Larger orders, with yes, better tips.
My point is that they are asking for a picture of my catering bag each time in order to complete the pickup.
My understanding was that I would only have to do it once, during signup, or not at all if I ordered one from them, which I did.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> Interesting note on the DD LOP.
> Since I returned from GH, they have given me a few not neccessarily LARGE orders, but a few Larger orders, with yes, better tips.
> My point is that they are asking for a picture of my catering bag each time in order to complete the pickup.
> My understanding was that I would only have to do it once, during signup, or not at all if I ordered one from them, which I did.


Yep.

Spending 20 seconds on each LOP offer to photograph the bag is a horrendous waste of time. Ha Ha!

Slow time of year for LOP.

The upcoming fall and winter holiday seasons are prime time for highly profitable LOP offers.

My advice to you is to hit the "I don't have a catering bag" prompt on your next two LOP offers and you will be dropped from the program.

"Don't you know,
It seems as though 
You don't know what you got till it's gone..."


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> Yep.
> 
> Spending 20 seconds on each LOP offer to photograph the bag is a horrendous waste of time. Ha Ha!
> 
> ...


At issue is not whether or not I spend 20 seconds taking a picture of the catering bag,
but rather that the system is not working as expected.


----------



## wallEpaulnutz (4 mo ago)

yeah im not taking pictures of amything unless they paying for my data, phone, ,microsd card, AND cell phone plan

but i dont do deliveries out of the 2000+ sent since they started it I can LITERALLY count on 1 hand how many actually would of paid a legal wage 

I dont need 2 dollars that bad and def not spending 20-30+ minutes and $4 in gas/expenses to "earn" it


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> At issue is not whether or not I spend 20 seconds taking a picture of the catering bag,
> but rather that the system is not working as expected.


Apps not working as expected?

Ha Ha!

Nothing new about that.

I recently bought a new phone.

My old phone would not accept the photo of the catering bag.

I had to call driver support two or three times a day to mark that I picked up the food from the restaurant for LOP orders.

Same problem with the pizza program. I marked that I did not have a pizza bag twice and was mercifully dropped from that program.

If you wanna be excluded from the LOP program, simply mark that you do not have a catering bag. It will not affect your current order, but after two or three times, you will be dropped from the program.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> Apps not working as expected?
> 
> Ha Ha!
> 
> ...


I actually am enjoying the LOP.

I haven't gotten any order yet that actually says Large Order, but at least once a day I'm getting an order that is asking for the catering bag picture. Then I know the money is good. Or at least that is what I have experienced so far.

Last night, I got a Sushi place order. 9 miles for $16 offer. I took it. It asked for the catering bag picture. Ended up $39 and some change.
I would post the actual delivery, but since yesterday I am getting an error message when attempting to view the earnings details.

What I can say, is that each night, just one of these is a game changer for me since on weekdays I only do dinner, after my W2 job. Last night, 5-9, I did $105 including the Sushi. It may not be much for other people, but for me, that is a great weeknight.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Yep.

Like I told you.

Good luck.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> I actually am enjoying the LOP.
> 
> I haven't gotten any order yet that actually says Large Order, but at least once a day I'm getting an order that is asking for the catering bag picture. Then I know the money is good. Or at least that is what I have experienced so far.
> 
> ...


So,

Advice on:

The Android widget, and, 

The LOP.

Seems like you owe me a hefty consulting fee.


----------

